# WI Bowfishing.



## monster6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a newbie and this year will be my first year. I was wondering, what fish are legal and are all lakes, rivers, ponds legal to bow fish? Thanks guys.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd pick up a reg book and/or check your DNR website. I looked into the seasons on it once and different parts of Wisonsin have different seasons.


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Monster6 here's where to go................ 
Have fun and Welcome to Nodak Outdoors........

http://dnr.wi.gov/fish/regulations/2009 ... etting.htm

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

go 2 www.wibfa.com and then look on the left side of the page


----------

